# Columbia



## St.Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

Another one I picked up at the Iron Ranch Swap last year. Turning it into a fun 3 speed rider.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2016)

Is there going to be an "01" on there?


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 15, 2016)

I wasn't planning on it but I hear what you're saying


----------



## St.Peter (May 30, 2016)

I know the forks are not in the stock configuration. I didn't want the forks hitting the tank.


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

Very cool.........Looks like a real fun ride.


----------



## nana20 (Jun 1, 2016)

cashless payment clocking In Machines school registration system​wow!! amazing work! cool bike!!




.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 24, 2016)

"KOOL!" Little Kustom,I really dig the fenderless look.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 24, 2016)

Birds of a feather.....


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 25, 2016)

I dig the chainguard, it remind's me of the heat shield on the exhaust of my "Rig" that I drove for Coca Cola for over 33 year's.


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 25, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Birds of a feather.....
> 
> View attachment 332765



Very cool bike


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 25, 2016)

First weekend ride on the coast. Fun ride for sure


----------

